

The First Photo Ever Uploaded To The Internet - matan_a
http://designtaxi.com/news/352999/The-First-Photo-Ever-Uploaded-To-The-Internet/

======
barking
There are some videos on youtube of les horribles cernettes.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-m8A0aHikY> Looks like a good work life
balance at CERN!

------
matan_a
By internet, i think they mean the WWW:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Horribles_Cernettes>

